# HI all!



## jim (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi All.

I am more a Phasmid and Rat man! But, great site!


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome! Have you ever played with a mantis?


----------



## stevesm (Apr 3, 2007)

Hiya Jim. Welcome.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

